# What does the future of the mental health profession look like?



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

In your honest opinion.

What does the mental health profession along with the psychiatric profession look like in the future? Do you think mental health advocates will have made any breakthroughs in understanding mental illness?


----------



## Thescamp (Mar 2, 2014)

Should we discuss the idea of the conspiracy of the pharmaceutical companies. More unhealthy people = more incomes. When those brake-throughts will see sun light, and when people like us will live normal and fulfilling life ?


----------

